# اللهجة التونسية: غِشّير



## djara

غِشّير ghisheer    لغير التونسيين، هل تفهمون معنى هذه الكلمة ؟​


----------



## ayed

djara said:


> غِشّير ghisheer لغير التونسيين، هل تفهمون معنى هذه الكلمة ؟​


لا..لا أعرف معناها


----------



## إسكندراني

ولا أنا أفهم لها معنى


----------



## djara

في تونس غشير يعني طفل صغير، جمع غشاشر​


----------



## Masjeen

الكلمة غير مفهومة لدي.. لكن يوجد كلمة قريبة منها بأغلب اللهجات الشرقية هي غشيم
ghasheem 
بفتح الغين واستبدال حرف الراء بالميم
 معناها غر أو جاهل لا يعرف بالأمور
أعتقد أن بين الكلمتين علاقة​


----------



## djara

Masjeen said:


> الكلمة غير مفهومة لدي.. لكن يوجد كلمة قريبة منها بأغلب اللهجات الشرقية هي غشيم
> ghasheem
> بفتح الغين واستبدال حرف الراء بالميم
> معناها غر أو جاهل لا يعرف بالأمور
> أعتقد أن بين الكلمتين علاقة​


هذه الكلمة معروفة في بعض الجهات في تونس كذلك ونطقها ghsheem


----------

